
The 9 Fitness Lessons We Learned in 2016 - scapecast
https://www.outsideonline.com/2144071/9-fitness-lessons-we-learned-2016
======
dwe3000
> Sixty-five percent of your calories must come from fat and the other 25
> percent from protein.

It's an interesting read, but inaccurate silliness like this just made me
laugh.

